# How do you make a bloody neck stump



## SOS (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi all. I am new to this forum and need some help please. I make a yard haunt each year and this year I want to add a person holding his chopped-off head. I have the body (pvc pipe) and the head (mannequin head), but I don't know how to make the neck and head stumps. I would appreciate any tips....


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

A bit of expanding foam and some creative paint work will do the trick!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## bert1913 (Oct 27, 2011)

i attached the lid from a large plastic coffee creamer jar to a flat 1" pvc plug. (top of the 4 way pvc cross) i cut the top of the jar off (about 4" inches) i then screwed the jar onto the top. i filled the jar with non expanding insluation spray foam. after the foam dried, i use a hack saw blade and cut the excess foam level with the top. i sprayed a little foam on my rubber gloved finger and dabbed it on he top of the foam. i bought some bright red latex paint from lowes and painted the foam.


----------



## SOS (Jul 8, 2013)

Great ideas - thank you very much.


----------

